# Windows Server 2012 - Domain Controller and Hyper-V



## RIKsupport (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi,


I am new to windows Server 2012 and windows Hyper-v 2012. I am looking at implementing a virtual DC failover system in the office and want to clarify a few points if possible.


I have 2 physical servers that i was going to Install Windows Hyper-v 2012 on, then have a virtual instance of Windows Server 2012 running as a Domain Controller. The data for the Primary server is stored on an External NAS that will be conencted through the 2012 iSCSI initiator, and the secondary server will connect to a secondary NAS that is replicated form the primary.In the event of a server failure, the secondary server and replicate data on the secondary NAS would take over.


What is the best way to implement this please? Simply setup both Physical server and install the Virtual machines, then use the built in failover options on the primary server to allow for failover?
Thanks


----------

